# Error rollercoaster tycoon 3



## edelaar (Sep 12, 2011)

hello,
I have a problem with installing roller coaster tycoon 3.
as a normal user is fine but the instalation instalation I have no rights. as admin I get the error:
Error Code: -5004: 0x80029c4a

what should I do?? :4-dontkno


----------



## deathpie5000 (May 18, 2009)

i may be able to help some what, i have the game rollercoaster tycoon3 gold, what os are you using? and if its xp and are in safe mode running as admin is their a reason you are doing this and not just using a privlaged user?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Is the disc scratched at all? Try disabling anti-virus.


----------

